# So sneaky!



## Commonmind (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, so when did this happen? And, better question, who made it happen?

(eyeballs Lenny! )


----------



## Lenny (Jun 2, 2008)

Shhh! I didn't do nothing, honest!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 2, 2008)

*starts chanting*




Lenny for mod!!  Lenny for mod!! 

(After all, you _deserve _to have to work harder... )


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 2, 2008)

You sir are a gentleman's gentleman.


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 4, 2008)

I do believe I first suggested the idea of a tech forum... and that was way back in Dec/Jan. The idea came from this comment: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/42875-show-us-your-desktops-5.html#post1010259, though I can't recall where I first suggested it.

But I bow down to Lenny for persevering with the idea and getting Brian to impliment it.  


Sorry, I just had to post this, so I could stick up for the female portion of the Chrons.


----------

